# Starting Monday Morning right!



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Some humor and pics to start the week right!










Valais Black Nose Sheep...soooo cute!









Mouglon Sheep. Very handsome!









Pretty sure this is a baby doll. They look like a doll!



















ROFL!!


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

ok ok i have to add some more


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

ok 3 more and thats it i sware


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

wonderful! Thank YOU!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

AWESOME !!! Boy, thoes black nosed Valais are CUUUUTE !!!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

LOVE IT PYROBEAR! oops...sorry for shouting, I was lovin it! hehe!

Miz Mary, I am totally in love with the black nosed guys and Angora goats, and alpaca. My life would be complete if I had one of each. (or two maybe....)


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Good laugh today! Is it Monday? How did I miss this?


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I dont care who you are, thats some funny stuff!! Thanks!


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Where did you get that shirt?! So cute, googled it, can't find them!
Funny, ladies... the what we think we do one hits home!!!!
Love those babydolls....


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Love it! I need to go find more to post.


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

i found the t-shirt at Know Your Cuts of Lamb gear


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

ROFL I love the bumper sticker that says "Spinning, because knitting isn't weird enough"


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)




----------

